# How to tell the age of a rat



## AmyP (Oct 14, 2014)

I purchased my two boys from a pet store (no breeders around here, unfortunately) mid October. They sell rats according to size...small, medium, and large. I asked a salesperson if that was just age and they confirmed that it was. I picked the two friendliest and most curious guys from the "small rat" tank and have been very happy with them other than an visit to the vet within days of purchase to clear up a respiratory infection. So my question is...how old do you think they are? I could attempt to weigh them if that would help, but I am more interested in a ballpark guess. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

I have always heard that pet stores separate the rats by size being "small rats" 2-4 months old. "medium rats" 4-6 months old. "large/jumbo rats" 6+ months old. Im not sure if every pet store does it that way, but thats what I was told by a few in my area.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Post some photos of your boys. A few of their face, a few of their body next to something for comparison, like a ruler or remote.


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Size is normally a good indication of age plus an inspection of the teeth. Weight does not tell much since it easily fluctuates and is based on the individual rat. If you post a picture of the rats standing by something easily recognizable like a coke can, we can guesstimate the age. Again, this won't be 100% accurate, but it can give you a general idea. Plus we love seeing pictures anyway! ;D


----------



## AmyP (Oct 14, 2014)

I shall attempt it...the little buggers are always moving unless they are trying to chew off my lip which doesn't make for a good picture taking opportunity. I may have to call in a sports photographer...


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah, I know the feeling. I have to bribe my boys with yummy treats to get them to stay still for even a second. Maybe you could do that too? Distract them with a cheerio or something similar whilst you take a quick snap.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

I find size not the best guide, i do a lot better with body shape and head size in realtion to each other. Oh and coat, it can help too. Depending on the stage of there developement all those things vary a fair amount. Size could just be saying you have a smaller than average rat, or a bigger than average rat. If i posted some photos of my breeder lads as babies for a size comparison it would be quite amusing lol, in fact in my first litter i had 3 new borns which were 3 times the size of my third litter and whilst the gap closes over the months it can be quite misleading.


----------



## AmyP (Oct 14, 2014)

Here are a couple pics...


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Can you measure and post the size of the box and the red tube?


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They are fairly mature rats. i would say at least 4 or 5 months old. There heads are starting to fill out and are in proportion with there body which means they are no longer babies. There eyes look a little squinty which is common when they are in the so called ugly buckling phase, so caked because different boys of them grow at different rates so they look a bit of for a few months until they catch up abd turn into proper adults. Think of them as gangly teenage boys.


----------



## AmyP (Oct 14, 2014)

Red tube is a coffee canister, 5inx4in. Box is a standard shoebox. Teenage boys sounds about right, that is what they act like anyway! I saw a video of adult male rats the other day and they seemed huge compared to my guys.. When do rats stop growing?


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree with Isamu, they look to be about 6 months.


----------

